# jan/ feb 2008



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya 

im pencilled in for ec on the 25th feb....so if anyone whats to join come on in and have some fun lol


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats brilliant news Kara i really hope it works this time for you hun! im looking at doing EC the 26th nov! love jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i start dr around the 3rd ish of jan, baselie should be 8th ish if feb

im on suprecur for dr
menopur for stims

then antibotics/steriods/clexane and pesseries are in the mix too

wow...my gp funding them for the second time yeah yeah 

gona have assisted hatching to, think we kinda have a long term plan in place now...you never seems to do that the first or even second time

the plan is have this fresh cycle and fingers crossed it works, if it doesn't we will hopefully get frosties and then go to blasto with these....so hoping it won't come to that

ps im also having acupuncture and have been since september


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is anyone coming to join me?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello kara I have a question to ask my friend is going to start ivf privately after xmas does she have to organise it now or can she just go to her local clinic after xmas and would she start straight away so to speak hugs ema xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has she had tx there before?

if not she may need blood tests etc and would need to sort this now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

No she havent she have been to speak to the consultant in september but this id thr first time for her, she would like to start beggining of new year ill tell her she will have to go for injections ..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would tell her to phone them and ask the clinic.....she may well need a plan in place now

she will need hep c, hiv and rebella test which may have been done when she was seen, her dh would also need a to give a sample

let me know what happens, is she gona be going to ivf wales?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

No hun she lives in england which is a shame isnt it.. You know caru what size follies do they liek you to have when u baste as clinics have different follies sizes dont they ......


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

get her to call them asap.

off the top of my head i can not remember hun, if i was at home i would look through my notes


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol are u at work then hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im stuck in work til 7pm......its so quite i spend most of my day on the net lol

naughtie me


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like a good  job but long hours good job for ff hey lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

kara76 said:


> is anyone coming to join me?


I flipping hope I'm not Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope your not too


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Would love to but I don't see it happening.  Soonest I am likely to be able to start will be March (assuming all goes well with the lap and everything looks ok.)


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara & everyone,
Looks like I may be joining you in Jan/Feb Kara.  I called today to get my Clomid cycle blood test results and didn't ovulate again so not worth another go.  Spoke to Debbie who was really lovely.  I asked about IUI v IVF and the different success rates then she went to check where I was on the NHS list.  Turns out that their waiting list is now shorter (12 months compared to 18months when I first went to the clinic) so we're going to be called mid December!!!
OMG, looks like I'm going to be doing my first IVF in January  
Is there any advice you can give me?  What can I do to prepare myself in advance - probably I should lose weight and get fit but what about diet?

Sorry, haven't been on here much lately due to work being v busy and away a lot.  There's loads of new people too so difficult to keep up.  Hope everyone's well.

Cookiesal - how are you hun?  Sorry that you're still waiting for the lap.  How's your new house going?

L
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura

great to have you along, my tip is enjoy life and crimbo before the good old ivf drugs lol

i canl;t drink really anymore as it makes me feel ill lol and im having acupuncture and doing aerobics.

if you haven;t had an appointment though my the 1st dec phone them lol....be nice to have you alomg for the ride


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Laura

So good to hear from you, was asking Claire if she had heard from you just the other day.

I'm doing OK...same as before really with the pain and frustration at waiting.  Looks as if I should hear something next month re the date for my pre-op appointment so I am hoping I may get my op early next year....probably all feels like a dim and distant memory for you now huh? LOL

Sorry to hear the Clomid didn't work but great news that things are moving with the IVF list. That has to be a positive.

Take good care of yourself chick.  Maybe we should organise another meet? What do you think?

Sally xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone joining me?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara,
How are you doing?

I told my boss today about IVF in Jan.  I'm really lucky to work for a big company who I know will be great and supportive.  I should be able to fit most appt's around work but then will use some annual leave rather than sick for time off after ET.  

Can you recommend any websites or books I can read about IVF?  I'm keen to know as much as possible about the choices I'll need to make.  I've noticed that there are different drugs you can take - what's the difference?  I want to make sure the 1st go as good as possible if I can.

I had my haircut today - bit shorter than I expected!!  I just know that it'll look awful when I do it myself in the morning - lol!

Is it just you and me at the moment for Jan/Feb?

Hi to Sally too - any news on your lap date hun?

L
xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi Laura

www.ivf.com

is quite a good site for infomation

crazybabe

/links


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Laura!

No real news, other than the fact that I should hear something in the next 2 months (well just under as that was 10 days ago).  Got to be honest I am struggling like mad, have been breaking my heart again this evening and I just don't know what to do for the best.  I just want the lap done so the fibroid can be removed and hopefully my mind can be put at rest that there is nothing else there to worry about.  Oh and having an end to the pain would be nice too!!

So good that your work are cool with everything.  Good luck with the research.  

Sally x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Laura,

I used the Zita West guide to conception and fertility ... it was like a bible  


Girls .... I'll be joining you sometime in Jan/Feb .. dates yet to be confirmed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had a shock yesterday

fsh has shot up to 10.3 im gutted in was 2.6 in 2006

im scared now that my body will stop any of this


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara those results mean nothing to mean but obviously they have upset you and i'm sorry!
I have never been told any of my fsh results............don't even know if they have tested m?  Guess they have?
Hope these results don't effect your tx X


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well quick update been for my 2nd scan today, and have 5 folly's, 16,14,12,9 and 6mm with endo 7.5mm.

So not that great and going for another scan on Monday and if there are not 4 which are large enough (which i am sure that there will not be !) I will abandon IVF this month and go for IUI, 

Then if that dont work, hopefully the cyst will go (or at least not interfere) and we will go for IVF early in the new year and they have told me that I will have different drugs and much higher dose so will have more follys which may be able to freeze too, so not feeling too bad about the whole thing really, could have been worse, and this month not over yet !! IUI may work and then we dont need anything else 

So I have finished with all the     now, and can only be    that we will get what we want in the end one way or another.

Hope everyone else is ok and taking it easy, think its time to put the Christmas Tree up this weekend and try to get back to being a little bit normal !

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

Why did you test your FSH yesterday?

Like Scouse, I have no idea what mine is, they didn't tell me.

I've read my Zita West book about this and she states this can fluctuate in reaction to stress.  Complementary therapies can help, are you having regular acupuncture? as your therapist can treat certain points to help lower this.    Lifestyle factors and diet can be important in lowering your FSH levels which include a detoxifying programme, including drinking at least 2 litres of water a day, cutting down your salt intake and avoiding coffee, tea and sugary and carbonated drinks.  Drink hot water and lemon juice instead.  There's a detox programme to follow in her book.  She recommends consulting a herbalist about taking a daily supplement of vitex angus cactus which may help lower FSH levels.  Also take a daily B complex supplement and essential fatty acids and eat foods that contain phyto-oestrogens and pulses, onions and garlic which help the liver to break down oestrogen etc etc etc.

I'm sure you have her book and already know the above.

Don't despair Kara 

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea,

Please don't give up yet ... wait and see and get loads of protein down yer this weekend.

As you said, if the IVF has to be abandoned (which I truly hope it doesn't) then all is not lost and you have a chance of a conception by other means.

Keep positive hunni


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hiya everyone,
Kara - Don't worry hun, our hormone levels can change so much it's not worth worrying too much as it'll more than likely go back to where it was before in time.  

Andrea - thanks for the tip re Zita West, I have a feeling I've read her book before a few years ago but perhaps worth buying again (borrowed it last time).  I'm definately not doing accupuncture or herbs again as did that for 2 years before and spent a lot of money with no really effect.  But if there's tips on diet and supplements I'll go for that.  At the moment I just want to read everything possible so I really understand what I'm letting myself in for  

Question for you ladies - what stage of cycle do you have to be in when you start ivf? My periods are so messed up that I've no idea where I am.  I'm concerned that this will be a problem with my ivf due to start in the new year.  

Sally - how are you hun? Any news on your pre-op appt as yet?

Thank goodness it's the weekend!  Shame it's pooring with rain and cold though.  

hope you all have a good weekend,

L
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems looking back over my notes it has always been highish apart from when im down regged...i email lyndon the embryolist and he has eased my mind and i will chat with clinic on monday

laura...you start down reg on day 21 of your cycle in on long protocol.....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw they don't test for fsh all the time anymore im just having it as i haven't been tested for 3 years


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone else got dates yet?

im getting deffo dates on day 3 when i go for anther fsh test.....hope this af comes on time


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara,
I don't have any dates yet.  We're still waiting for the date of the open evening.  When I phoned last week the receptionist told me she hadn't got around to sorting it out yet as they were short staffed!!  I asked whether it would be during December and she wasn't sure.
I just want to get on with it now.  
My af's are so irregular though so I hope that doesn't have an impact on when I can start.

When do you start?  Do they always do the long protocol at IVF Wales?  Will they advise which is best?  Having read about it I think I'd rather the short protocol.  Any advice?  Which have you done in your past tx's?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya mate

i hope you get some news sooon,quite sad isn't it that clinic is so busy, there are so many of us

i always have had the long protocol, but i know they also do the short protocol so im sure they will do whats best for you.

im waiting for af now which is due on friday 14th if it comes on time then i will hav day 3 bloods as my fsh was high last time, then start down reg on day 21 around the first week in jan so not long at all

time has gone so quick really since our last bfn


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

af is here so 21 days til down reg


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

JUST wanted to wish all you ladies beginning tx the very best of luck and pray your new year begins the best possible way!  Good luck X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

im hoping for deffo dates monday, just got to hope for a good fsh now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

great news Kara, you must be excited about having your dates for your next tx

Hopefully I won't be too far behind, still waiting to hear about our appt though.  I guess it'll be in January now.

Have a fab Christmas!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im very very close to starting now.

anyone joining me?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fraid not chick, hoping to be in the March / April gang assuming all goes to plan.  Will be watching your progress and keeping my fingers crossed for success.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara 

sorry not got follow up till 12.2.08 ! so hoping to start then, how is your dad ?

Andrea


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know ivf wales is so busy around this time maybe the girls don't use forums

dad is home now i picked him up cimbo day after he had an op crimbo eve, he is very tired but ok

im a little nervous about starting again to be honest


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing OK.

Bet your nerves will ease once you get started and are back into the familiar routine.  

It's a shame more Wales ladies don't use FF.  Is the notice still up in the waiting room?  I didn't see it when I went last week but then I wasn't exactly looking for it so it could be there.  That was how I found out about the site the very first time I went for an appointment.  I'll have a look the next time I am there for a shot (17 Jan).


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi All

Hope you all had a lovely christmas, doesn't it go by so quickly though.  Well i am still waiting for my AF since i got a BFN on the 26th Nov, I started bleeding on the 23rd Nov two days before test day (BFN) but it's day 35 today i am usually every 27/28 days with my cycle.

I have to go for my follow up on the 05th feb.

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara thats great about your Dad .. good to have him home

Crazybabe, looks like we be cycling about the same time as I have follow up on 12th Feb, and possibly cookiesal too

Lets hope that Kara gets a lovely BFP this time and sets us IVF girls off on the right step in 2008 !

Be good if some more girls joined us too

Happy new year to you all, lots of love Andrea x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

Yes looks like we will be cycling together babes, what treatment are you having next time or have you got to wait and see what they say at the follow up appointment, I want to do Egg share as I will get chance to help others dreams come true and it is a lot cheaper than IVF or ICSI as we have to pay now we have one free go on the NHS.

What you been up to today, we went to cardiff in the sales only thing I bought was a foundation by MAC in debenhams it's supposed to be very good for dry skin.

Crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Crazy

Not really sure had ICSI last time so possibly that again, gonna ask about the short protocol though as I have read that it is good if you dont have many eggs (and I only had one) wish I could do egg sharing too to cut costs, but only have one ovary so not allowed !!

I went out last night with all the brothers and sisters in laws, had a great night but feeling little fragile today, me and DH decided to really have a great christmas and from Jan 1st get really healthy as we have a few months !

Hope your ok today, I have not had MAC before only use clinique as skin sensitive, so let me know if its any good

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning ladies,

I can only hope that I may get the chance to start tx in March / April. (no idea what it will be yet though)  If the lap goes well then there is no reason why I shouldn't but as we don't know exactly what's going on down there I guess only time will tell.  I had a letter from the hospital this morning confirming the date for my lap and telling me I am booked to stay in overnight - does everyone get this or have they really decided they are not going to let me go home the same day?? 

As for Sales shopping, I went to Next on Thursday and bought a mountain of things - only 3 items of which will need to go back so that's pretty good going.  

What have you got planned for NYE?  Will you be out partying or having a quiet one?

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally

I had a lap and went in in the morning and out in the night, but was told that I would be staying in the night but was let home, so dont worry about it at all, i think sometimes it depends on what time you go to theatre etc.  The op itself was nothing to worry about and I felt fine afterwards just a little sore for a few days (so be spoilt !!)

As for NYE will be a night in with my DH and my mum having a few drinks and chilling out.

Whats everyone else up to then ?

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh that's good then Andrea, maybe I will get to come home afterall.    Just bought some large granny pants in honour of the occasion - 3 pairs of delightfully glamorous full briefs for £1 from Asda - won't be winning any fashion awards that's for sure LOL  (They will go straight in the bin once they have served their purpose)

It looks as if we will be meeting with a few of DP's pals on NYE.  They are meeting in a bar near Cardiff's civic centre which I hope won't be too crazy.  I'm not really a big socialiser but I think DP wants to go so, on condition I have somewhere to sit for the evening, I have agreed.  

We're off to the cinema this evening to see the Golden Compass.  DP only came back today as she went to visit her family in Staffs on Boxing Day so we are enjoying some quality time together.  

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was booked in over night on both mine, the first one i stayed in as i went down late and the second one i was fine and left that night, it always best to be booked in just incase...you wouldn't wana not have a bad lol

just wait and see how you feel i would


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

True, the seats in reception didn't look all that comfy for a night's stay.  

How is everyone this morning?  I think we are going to pop out and have a look at laptops - we asked a couple of people for money for Christmas so we could buy one so we're going to see if there are any bargains out there to be had.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally

I am great thanks, my Brother in Law bought a lap top on boxing day in PC world .. toshiba one £399 i think it was, he said it is great ! hope you find a bargain, DH has been trying to persuade me that we need one so that i can work on ( i make wedding stationery) but i like my old trusworthy PC ! i think he wants one for himself LOL !!

Have fun all

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I'll let you know if we find anything good - I think we are headed for Comet as DP has seen one advertised that looks as if it could be a good deal.  

Funny that you should make wedding stationery - I used to be a wedding coordinator!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Sorry to gatecrash

Just a quick message to Cookiesal

Asda have ACER laptops for £299 which isnt too bad not sure on memory etc but i got one similar in comet for £399 so maybe worth a look 

Wishing you all lots of  for 2008

Em


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Em

Thanks for your message, not gatecrashing at all.  We've just got back from shopping- bought a HP laptop from Comet which was reduced from £599 to £399.  DP is more clued up on all of this kind of thing and was very enthusiastic about it so I think it must be a decent one  

How are you feeling now chick?  Hope you're doing OK.

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Great choice I am sure, as our home PC is a HP and i have to say it is the best we have every had ! i told DH if we do buy laptop or new pc i would have HP again as its been brill! 

That is a co-incidence that you used to be a wedding co-ordinator, dont know if i could be that patient though LOL !! these brides can be soo fussy, but I have to say the civil ceremonies between the guys are super fussy, they say us women are fussy !! they are really fussy LOL ! know what they want and are really particular with things LOL ! but I love it I have to say, its great to see people at such a happy time in their lives. 

Lots of love to everyone and happy new year, off out tonight for a meal, thats all i have done is eat and drink LOL ! be glad to get back to work on Wednesday and then diet

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Andrea .... OMG DIET!!!  All I have done is drink, drink and eat a bit too.  It'll be good to get back to normal I agree but not back to work


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well it's working and looks very smart so it seems to have been a good buy.  

I know what you mean about fussy brides and grooms but in my experience it was often the parents that were the biggest nightmare.  I will never forget this mother getting all hot under the collar and demanding that I tell her daughter and son-in-law to be that they "had to have grace before the meal".  I was so embarrassed. LOL

Healthy eating regime for me this year aswell.  I'm lucky in that I don't need to lose weight but I am terrible for slipping into bad habbits and surviving on toast etc.  Plenty of proper meals!!!

Is everyone back to work this week? 

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Yes i am back in work wednesday, been off since 30th november on unpaid leave since IVF so not looking forward to it at all !!  

What about you ??


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, back on Weds for me too ... DH off 'til the 7th so it'll be hard getting up and leaving him in bed


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh hun, that really is going to be a shock to the system isn't it.  Hopefully your colleagues will let you slip back in gently.

I worked a couple of days last week - well I say worked, it was more a case of drinking tea and chatting as there was nothing much to do - so it won't be too much of a shock.  I am only in for the morning anyway as DP and I are going to travel to Swansea to watch the Cardiff Blues v Ospreys rugby match.  Not looking forward to things getting back to the normal routine though - 2/3 day weeks suit me much better LOL

Andi - it's tough isn't it....Karen has been off since 21 Dec and I have hated having to get up when she hasn't.  Last day for that tomorrow as she goes back on 2 Jan.  I guess I'll get my own back in Feb when I am lazing around recuperating.

Sally x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone ,

Let me start by saying good luck to everyone on there upcoming tx i have my fingers crossed for lots of bfp's and sending my   your way.

This is my 1st icsi however am not new to fertility treatment having 5 failed iui cycles this year .

I have had prostap and am currently on nasal spray and gonal f injections and having acu alongside, my scan is booked for 4th jan and should have outcome by end jan.


Wish me luck xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Jam the very best of luck and sending you loads of PMA!
And the same to all you other ladies...........waiting for a long string of BFPs this New Year! 
Love and good luck to you al!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Jam ... wishing you the very best of luck <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F45%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Sending loads of    for a lucky and happy new year


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck Jam, hope this one works for you.  

Sally xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi folks,


And thank you so much for the warm welcome and best wishes its greatly appreciated.

I'm keeping positive but am a bit confused about the stimming bit they had given me meds for 9 days but as i was told to do my injections at nyt so when my next apt comes i will have only taken 7 injections confused?me too.
That part of the hospital is closed and cant query.

Has anyone else been really conscious of their ovaries while stimming-i think i can feel them especially the right.

scouse & cookie whats happening with you at the moment? couldn't see from your profile-if you don't mind me asking that is.

Whatever stage you are all at i wish you the very best of luck xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm stuck waiting for a lap to remove a fibroid and suspected endo - in the meantime I am enjoying the pleasure that is prostap!  37 days to go til my op and I am counting every second!!!!  Once that has been done I am hoping I will have a clearer picture of what tx I can have and when I can start.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Jam I'm having some time out - started clomid last August and have been on fertility drugs of some sort ever since.  We had failed IVF in Aug and Nov so having couple of months out to relax, adjust and enjoy! X


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Happy new year folks,

And i hope 2008 and brings you the bfp you trully deserve.

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

I was in the game yesterday as well, i guess you were not as happy about the result as i was !!

Happy new year to you all

Going to bed for an hour now suffering after last nights celebrations

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy new year and all that to you all lol

jam yeah you will feel your ovaries hun thats normal and they probably will give you more drugs if you need them at your next scan, as if this is nhs they wouldn't wana give drugs away if you don't need them.

last time mine were lowered on the last 2 days

well 2 drug free days left for me well one really only tomorrow then i start

strange how the time has pasted so quickly 17 weeks since my last BFN and here i am yet again...i will be down reg for at least 3 weeks so watch out for some moaning as dr effects me quite bad

jam are you drinking lots of water? well this goes for you all as water is very important and even when your not cycling its good to keep it up as it makes it easier when you are cycling


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

popsi said:


> Sal
> 
> I was in the game yesterday as well, i guess you were not as happy about the result as i was !!
> 
> ...


Hmm, the result certainly was not what we wanted it to be.   Our biys played like muppets! The main problem was the park & ride fiasco. It was a complete mess and we missed half of the first half because there weren't enough buses to get us to the stadium. Emailed Stadco who manage the service to complain and ask for compensation as there was no need for it - just bad management. Nice stadium though and good atmosphere. By the time we got home we didn't want to go anywhere so we stayed in and I watched Cardiff's fireworks from our upstairs back bedroom which looks right across the city.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

If I had know you were going to go park and ride i would have told you not to go anywhere near it ! we only used it once and it was awful ! absolute chaos, we managed to park on a bit of derelect land and walked about 10 mins to get there, but at least we were there in time !! I dont blame you emailing them, more people need to do that and maybe it will get sorted  !! 

Yes the stadium is nice, but I have to say I preferred the old style grounds like the Gnoll etc, much more fun !

Your lucking living overlooking the city, i bet it was a spectacular sight last night.

And x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Happy New Year to you all, hope you all have a good Christmas and new years eve.  Well my AF eventually arrived yesterday on cycle day 39..brought on a lot of emotion with it too, poor hubby.

Speak to you all soon

crazybabe


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> happy new year and all that to you all lol
> 
> jam yeah you will feel your ovaries hun thats normal and they probably will give you more drugs if you need them at your next scan, as if this is nhs they wouldn't wana give drugs away if you don't need them.
> 
> ...


Kara76,

Thanx for the reply re the overies im really hoping that im good to go when they see me on friday but if not then its not a big deal. they only have me on 150iu of gonal f i was confused coz they said we wil give you 9 days then made appt for day 7 but im sure they know what they are doing.

I started acu at the same time as this cycle and the acu woman has advised me to drink lots of water as i dont normally do you have any other tips? i counted the dates up and feel i should have an outcome by end of jan, does that sound about right to you?

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy New Year all

Kara, how is your Dad?  Not long now, 2 more days before you start.

Crazy, mine came with a vengeance too ... lots and lots of emotion .. hope you're okay.


Hope you're all doing okay.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls..can I join you?
I am ex LWC (by the way I thought they were lovely in Cardiff), but am now having DE abroad out of necessity

This is my 8th IVF of some shape or form) and Im on my 2ww having received 2 "perfecto" embryos in Spain

Feeling a bit more chilled out this time as I think I am learning to switch off from it and expect failure after so many attempts, but am sure that next week I will be a wreck as ever!!

Wishing you all loads of luck and hoping 2008 brings us what we want
Nikki
ps hi Andi, I found the thread!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jam have you had  a scan yet to see how many follies you have? this is usually on day 7 of jabs

andi my dad is ding really well and is doing great with the stopping smoking too, how are you about your appointment?

well girls tomorrow is the start of fresh cycle number 3 et number 5 omg its here, feel weird

bring on the flushes, head aches, dryness, tears and mood swings lol


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

nikkis said:


> hi girls..can I join you?
> I am ex LWC (by the way I thought they were lovely in Cardiff), but am now having DE abroad out of necessity
> 
> This is my 8th IVF of some shape or form) and Im on my 2ww having received 2 "perfecto" embryos in Spain
> ...


Nikkis,

Hello and welcome to the board!
So sorrry to hear you have had so many unsuccessfull tx this one may be the winner!
Try to be positive, i know its hard after so many bfn's but try thinking that once its in there its the closest youve got to your bfp and enjoy that as its better than the feeling of a bfn or waiting to get one. I beleive you need to think of the enviroment as being somewhere the baby will want to stay (got that wee tip from another gal on the boards who is 34wks pg)

its not over till the fat woman sings -good luck  

xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> jam have you had a scan yet to see how many follies you have? this is usually on day 7 of jabs
> 
> andi my dad is ding really well and is doing great with the stopping smoking too, how are you about your appointment?
> 
> ...


Kara,

Hello my dear just stopped by to wish you luck tomorrow focus on this being the one  pupo!

You have really put my mind at ease about the injections thanks, my scan isnt till [email protected] 10.10am i then have acu at 2pm wish me luck!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW! It's all kicking off on here again!
The very best of luck Kara - you have been the 'stabiliser' on this thread since I joined and you SO deserve this cycle to work.  I'll be thinking and praying for you X
Good to hear your dad is doing well!

Jam and Nikki wishing you every success for your journey!  You both sound very brave and down to earth  - all bodes well for BFP's X

Andi good to see you posting again -this is the year for us!  Stay strong and be brave.  We're here for you every step of the way! X

Crazy, Cookie, Popsi..........same to you luvly ladies - this time next year we'll be all having a mummy and baby get together!

To anyone else i've missed out - you are never out my thoughts - i pray for us all every night!
Love and pma to each and every one of you X


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all,

How are we all doing?

I had a good day at work so for the moment am feeling more positive than yesterday when I was horribly tearful and down.

Welcome to the boards Nikki, great to have you here.

Kara - good luck for tomorrow sweetie, I'll be thinking of you.

Jam - good luck for Friday hun, hope the scan goes well.

Andi, Crazy, Popsi, Scouse - keep the faith ladies, we have a fresh new year ahead of us.

Love and luck to everyone (sorry if I missed anyone).

Sally x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sally

Happy New Year chick, hope your feeling ok, my 01st day back to work went ok todays too, never mind at least it's a short week.

Speak later, my tea's ready.

crazybabe


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

thanks girls for the lovely welcome
need to book my blood test for 11 Jan but losing my bottle!!!
Love to all x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

n,


Whats wrong you scared of needles?

xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

no, not scared of needles..even doing my own gestone jabs..just scared of another failure! x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

n,


you havnt updated your profile to include your history what tx have you had so far?

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah Girls,

First day back for me today  Are we all back to work yet?

Hi Nikki ... welcome  Great news, you have 2 great embryos. Keep on feeling , it must be so hard but you will get your dream. Have you seen Pauline lately? I should make an appointment, I'm waiting for my tx schedule and I guess I'll take it from there.

Kara ... oooohh last drug free day for you, hope you're feeling okay and full of P.M.A. We're all here to give you support when you need it. I'm apprehensive about my appointment .. nothing every runs smooth there for me and I'm expecting some delay or other but on saying that I'm trying to keep positive  Glad your Dad is doing well and kicking the week is hard.

I agree with Scouse you have been a rock for us all and you deserve this so much !!! GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW !!!

Sally ... Glad you're feeling better today, I bet you're counting down the days.

Jam ... good luck for your scan.

Thanks Scouse .. we need your level headedness. Hope you're enjoying your time out. You must be still off work?

Crazy .. it was your first day back too, hope you survived ... wasn't it long!

Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Hope your feeling ok, drug free day for you hun, HURRAY, hope your keeping uo that P.M.A babe, we are always here for you ok whenever you need us for ANYTHING,

GOOD LUCK!!!! 

crazybabe


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi Jam
I dont know how to update my profile..not freat at computery things!
x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi N,


Click on profile just under the fertilityfriends heading,that will take you to your profile click forum profile information on the left hand side of the page and scroll down to the bit that says signature.
put in a breif outline of your story so far and whats happening now,scroll to the bottom and click i think its change its right at the bottom of the page.
It will then take you back to the page you updated but its ok it has been changed you will see that the next time you post.you can also add a pic of yourself from there or choose a symbol.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

hope your appointment went well

jab time for me at 615pm as i have aerobics tonight


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Jam
thanks for that..arent you clever
Nikki
ps bet its cold up there!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nikkis

so very sorry to to hear of your son


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

thanks kara
it was the very worst thing that could have happened to us..our lovely boy..he was at the horrible Heath..its hard going back there for tests knowing what happened there and I guess thats why we chose to go to LWC instead of CARU for our DE IVF and FET
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i bet it was so hard going back there for tests.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

nikkis said:


> Jam
> thanks for that..arent you clever
> Nikki
> ps bet its cold up there!


Nikkis,

Are having a laugh?  its bloody freezing!
Well done with the signature bit it helps if we know what youve done b4 and where you are .so your on the 2ww!  well that means you have taken over
and its your job to start the bfp's for jan but no pressure!
Whats the outcome date then?

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello all

Cold enough?  I am very disappointed that there is no snow as was looking forward to it - never mind!

Nikki - your story is heartbreaking hun; I will keep everything crossed that you have a  BFP.

Kara - the horrible waiting is over at last, hope you're feeling OK today.  You know we are all with you, wishing you well. 

Andi - was your appt today?  Did you get some helpful info?  Hope it went well chick. 

What have you all been up to today?  My day seemed to really drag and I had pains this afternoon so it wasn't the best.  It's my mum's birthday today though so am going over to see her this evening.

Love to you all.

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my first jab in an hour and im feeling a little sicky...didn't think i would be nervous!!!!

going to aerobics then


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cookie,

We got snow 2day-not loads tho, you obv were ment to live in scotland!


Karalease dont worry you will be fine -i promise!

xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

testing 11 Jan but DH will be in Japan til the next day so I may delay it if I can hold out as I dont want to test then have to tell him of a negative and then he has to have a huge journey home upset with colleagues
Still, we should be used to it by now but it never gets easier, does it?!
Thanks for your messages of support and lovely to meet you all and I shall try to boost the figs here on this thread!
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nikkis -- welcome to the thread, so sorry to hear of your sad loss it must have been devistating for you  

Kara -- good luck with your injections I am sure it will be fine and that this time will be your time x you are so supportive to everyone else.

Sal -- any news from Stadco ?? how are you

Andi -- Any schedule yet ? how are things with you now

Crazy -- how are you doing, hope you had a good new year

Lots of love to everyone else, i not very good at personals, never remember !

Love 

Andrea xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya girls, just wanted to come on to say good luck to you all and i really hope you all get your 2008 BFP'S loads of love jo xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Jo

Happy New Year to you hun, Hope your feeling ok and had a lovely christmas.  We had a lovely christmas, it all went so quickly though didn't it,well we got our follow up appointment at IVF Wales on Feb 05th, hopefully I will be able to do Egg share, but I did only get 6 eggs collected on my last IVF/ICSI so they would prob have to increase my dosage of Fertility drugs to do egg share though I imagine that would be the case anyway.  I want to try and find out which clinic has the best success rate in the UK for Egg Share/IVF and Icsi as this may be our last and only chance to get pregnant we want the best treatment, do you know.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my crimbo was pretty **** if im honest and the same for new year

was so glad i got to bring my dad home for crimbo day though


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kara,

Why so sad? is the if thing taking its toll on you?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well we didn't have much money as that has gone on ivf, no food in the house or decs as was at my mums the week before crimbo and yep i find crimbo just reminds me of what we haven't got

im not sad about it at all, its just a fact

after 10 crimbos with no kids the fun kinda goes!!

god i sound so miserable but im not, just thinks its totally pointless

the best crimbo present was my dad home


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kara - keep the faith chick, maybe this will be the one.  You have all our support. 

Popsi - nothing from Stadco, not even an acknowledgement - clearly they are rude aswell as useless and inefficient!  

I have just been talking to my parents and it came up in conversation the fact that they think I am O-ve blood group and my mum casually mentions that this will have implications on any pregnancy I may have.  Basically if I conceive a +ve baby then my system will try to reject it or something.  Apparently this isn't too much of a problem for first pregnancies and they have a shot they can give you which is meant to stop it happening but I'm thinking....jees, what else do I have to contend with here?  Am going to try an do a bit of research so if anyone else knows about any of this, please let me know.  Ta x

Love to all of you, stay warm!  

Sally *thrilled it's Friday tomorrow and checking another day off the countdown list*


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> my crimbo was pretty poop if I'm honest and the same for new year
> 
> was so glad i got to bring my dad home for crimbo day though


Kara,

you have had a nightmare i agree, but you cant put everything on hold for this even tho it would mean the world to you.

your body and mind wont be able to take it after too long.
and its just as important to be ready emotionally and physically as it is to be ready in your head.

you sound washed out Ive been there i ended up with severe tension headaches for 3wks non stop and on diazepam and co-codamol i couldn't work or go out as i was exhausted and taking panic attacks my body had the final say and that word was enough!

Think about talking to someone a councilor maybe that an acu turned me round and I'm ready to face tx head on you will get thro this

i wish you the best of luck xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah Girls,

WOW it's busy here this year  

Kara ... hope your first jab went okay sweetie?

Jo ... I didn't know you were pregnant .. did I miss you announcing it?  CONGRATS !!!

Sally .. I can't give you any help sorry.  Why not start a thread?


My appt went well thanks.  Should be able to start D/R 7 Feb all being on time with my next AF.  Got to get healthier in the coming month ... I'm off the wine anyway since NYE, just gotta beat those choccies now.

Nikki ... how are you feeeling, what day are you on in your wait?

 it's flipping cold 


Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jam lol

sorry to laugh but i am fine and believe me after all my tx and 2 loses my head is fine

i don't like crimbo and the only thing that will change that are kids, we have been ttc for 10 plus years and have had my lows, ivf to me is a means to an end now and i don't find the tx that hard anymore, the waiting was worst

im having acu and have had it since sept,


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kara,


Yo have had so many ups and downs your much stronger than me!
I really do hope you get the bfp you deserve xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you

yeah had a pretty much up and down few years, it funny how you learn to deal with it all.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi,

Have checked it out on line and it doesn't seem to be that big of an issue - Phew!  Basically I would have to have a shot mid way through a pg and then immediately after birth which would prevent any complications.  Apparently the first pg is not too much of an issue but subsequent ones could need more monitoring..... clearly my mind isn't even as far as the first one yet, let alone a second or third.

Good news from your appt then - keep my fingers crossed that you get to start on 7 Feb.  Get downing those vits and get plenty of fresh air - I think I am going to instigate regular trips to the coast for sea air in the lead up to my tx! 

I am soooooooo bored in work today - my boss it out and there is nothing happening.    Still rugby tonight to look forward to and then a nice lie in tomorrow morning.

Have a good day all of you x

Sally *surgically attached to mobile in vain hope of cancellation for next tuesday*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

you could always try phoning them to see if any cancellations have come in lol


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

hi folks,


just bk from hosp and acu things went quite well:

i have 9 measurable follies:

left3) 12mm,11mm,10mm&wee ones
right6)[email protected],[email protected] and wee ones
lining 6.5

have been stimming for 7 days its usually 9 but coz its the wk end they did it early a few more injections and back on mon.

at acu she was concerned abt my heart rate as  normal is between 74-76 taking into consideration the tx 80 max mine was 100 per min but by the time i left it was 78.

Feeling much better now its the nasal spray that gives me panic attacks.

Anyway hope you are all well xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kara - Might do on Monday morning - just in case anyone has gone down with a cold over the weekend.

Jam - whilst I am no expert on follie size etc it does sound like good news.  Take it easy over the weekend!

What do you all have planned this weekend?

Sally x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cookie,

Thats exactly what i intend to do-nothing! back to work mon 
My acu woman was happy with the sizes she said thats good no and lining is going well also.

Hows things with you? not lomg till the op then you can get cracking!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jam

looks very good to me, the smaller ones will probably catch up too

drink lots of water


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam - Sounds good to me ! you be surprised how quickly they grow by next time!

Kara -- hope your ok, day 2 of stimming for you now x

Sal -- Well thats just typical no reply, seems to be the state of things today nobody cares at all !! i would write again and keep doing it (i get annoyed at this sort of thing and then will not let it go !!) Good luck for the game tonight, DH is afternoons so will be rushing home to see the 2nd half ! Good luck if you ring hospital, but dont worry feb is not far away xx

Lots of love to everyone else

Andrea xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

THANX GUYS XX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi

day 2 of down reg

jan are they hoping ec to be wednesday?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Match was a shambles Popsi - DP is in a foul mood so I am leaving her to sulk over it LOL. Definitely following up on the park and ride thing - will call them if I have to; that way they can't ignore me.

Will have a think over the weekend about calling on Monday - it would be so good to get an earlier date but I am trying not to focus on it too much. 

You getting on ok with the jabs Kara?

OMG how much am I looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning  

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah jabs are fine, always find them ok ive had enough practice


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> popsi
> 
> day 2 of down reg
> 
> jam are they hoping ec to be wednesday?


Hi,

Im thinking so, it would be good as it would fit in well with work keep your fingers crossed xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossd it will be


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi everyone
Crazybabe..do you  know they do eggshare at LWC..Anne deals with it there and she is lovely
Kara-I sympathise with you about feeling miserable over Xmas..it was only when we lost our son that I understood about Xmas really (before to us it was just Father Xmas, presents, food and drink and being childish) and now we are really bah humbug over that period and can only think about what should have been and how (also) that we are finding it hard to get a family back again
Andi..glad your appmt went well and not long to go!
Sal..good news about the blood..bet it gave you a fright at first tho!
Jam..9 follicles..thats really good..just the right number..not too few or too many..perfect
Everyone else..hope you're all ok
I only have another week to go before I test but feel exactly the same as when I had other negatives, in fact probably even less symptoms if I think about it..dont even have bigger boobs this time I fear, and no burping (but I think that may have been stress on the previous occasions)
Nikki


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nikkis,


its not over till the fat witch sings 
Will you hpt? how long to go? a week? 

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sending you some Nikki     Hope you get the best surprise when test day comes round. x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck all you Jan/Feb girls currently having treatment.

Best wishes and positive thoughts to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

day 4 of down reg and its kicking in

sweats at night , off sex and forgetful


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

kara76 said:


> off sex and forgetful


That sounds like me on a normal day Kara 

No seriously .... hope you're coping okay sweetie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im coping good thanks hun


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi everyone
lets make a pact to make this a good successful thread over the next month or so (and thereafter) and all meet up in the Heath maternity ward next September!
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

only problem with that is i don't fancy an hour and half in a car while in labour lol


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

good point Kara..we can all compromise and grace Swansea with our bumps instead!!
Nikki


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep ok i can get to swansea lol .......


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

its a deal..we will discuss when we get together end Jan 
Nikki x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wait til end of feb as i need to get some embryos in me first lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Keep believing ladies - I am sure a PMA helps.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well day 6 of down reg and its not as bad as any other time so thats good

feeling postive and have got myself a yoga dvd so will start that today

anyone else around having tx?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad to hear that Kara ... you've been almost a week now.

I called Debs today as I've been using ovulation predictor sticks this month and CD20 still no surge.  Seems those damn drugs have really messed me up so no chance of a natural in the meantime.  It won't be long before I'm back on them.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nikki ... hope you've had some good news today


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

How are you what did Deb at the clinic suggest you do about the ovulating, it make you feel terrible doesn't it because we have fertility treatment to hopefully help things along and it messes everything up afterwards, THOSE DAMM HORMONES!!!!

I am ok glad its friday though really looking forward to a little lie in over the weekend.

Oh, I forgot to ask - Have you heard anything from the interview.

speak later

love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazy,

How are you today?  I'm glad it's Friday too, I've had a busy week this week.

Debs didn't suggest anything really to help just said to wait for AF and stop testing as I'd be starting again soon.  I know when we were referred DH's count was so low we had no/very little chance of a natural conception and now it has improved loads and there's no reason why we couldn't but now I've stoped ovulating .. . so our chances are even slimmer.  I hope I'm going to get back to normal.  I did ask Deb would it and she said it would but goodness knows when.

Has anyone else noticed ovulation differences since tx?  Maybe I'll start a thread and get some feedback.

I haven't heard anything from the interview, I guess it's too early to have any news yet.  I know their selection was made yesterday and they said referees would be conacted before any job offer was made so my boss may find out I'm looking for a job    but I doubt it, I'm not confident at all.  Anyway ... I still have a job so I just have to keep looking.

Did you get your Zita West book after?  Are you back on your vits?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Happy New Year, glad to see everyone is in good spirits in 2008!
I'm still waiting for an open evening appt to start our NHS IVF.  Called and spoke to Susan Lewis today (receptionist I think) and she explained that they are short staffed so she's got so much work to do it's unlikely I'll hear anything for a couple of weeks.  Have been waiting since beginning of December so it's a bit of a pain.  
Good luck if you're currently having tx.

L
xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

No I have to buy more vitamins shopping tomorrow, did you say that the pre-conception plus are best.

I'm fine, i'm off to bed now so i will speak to you tomorrow ok.

night night


crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura, Happy New Year.  That's not what you want to hear is it when you want to plan dates and prepare for tx.  Keep on to them love and good luck.

Crazy, I take the Pregnacare Plus, they have the Omega 3 but they are expensive.  Don't know what others take??


Happy Saturday to everyone .. they say it'll be the best day of the weekend .. enojoy!!

Andi xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning All xx

Yes Saturday is the best day of the week !!

Laura sorry to hear that its delayed, but just think once you get to the open evening your ready to start then  

I take pregnacare and DH takes wellman, I am thinking of getting Q 10 also as read somewhere it helps ??

Andrea xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,


Just to let you know the retreival went well they got 8 eggs.
7 from the left and 1 from the right (the right kept moving around)
i called them today to see how many fertilized and they said "it went really well"
7 ot of 8 are fertilized!! im so chuffed! just waiting till transfer on monday now!


xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Welldone Jam!
That is identical ec and fertisation as me - felt quite proud!  So you should be too!  Whens et? Mon?  Well the very best of luck epsecially for the 2ww!  Look forward to reading your BFP! X


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Scouse,


No way! exact same? its a sign im sure of it!
et mon at 2.45.what about you?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jam

well done thats great

good lcuk


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all (from the comfort of my bed   )

Well done Jam on that little crop!  Sounds really positive - good luck with ET.

Re vitamins - am I the only one taking Sanatogen Pro-natal?  I also take 1000mg effervescent vit c every morning.  Also Omega 3 veggie capsules from Tesco.

Laura - that sucks that you have to wait    Can you get a date to start tx as soon as the open evening is done?

Sally x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It wasn't such a great Saturday weatherwise after all was it.

Well done and good luck for tomorrow JAM.

Andrea, I took Q10 before and up to EC during my last tx.  DH takes them too, they are supposed to help with motility, his improved and it may have been thanks to Q10, he takes Wellman also.

How are you today Sally, are you feeling any better?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

Im with andie on that one im taking co-enzyme q10,vit e,folic acid,mulitivit and dh takes them and selenium to help motility.

Thanx everyone for your positive thoughts and well wishes it really helps.

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya Andi

Not doing too badly today thanks - have had a decent night's sleep and am spending most of the day chilling.  Bleeding has stopped again although things are still weird in that department.  Am going back to the hospital on Thursday this week (for my third and hopefully final prostap shot) so I can ask some questions then.  Survived yesterday - the drive was OK, Karen's grandad is a sweetheart and I gritted my teeth through the mandatory session with Karen's 18 month old niece which I find incredibly difficult.  

How's things with you?  


Jam - stay positive chick  

Sally x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanx cookie-you too

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You're not still in bed Sally?    You deserve to chill I'm sure.

Hope your appt goes well at the hosp.

I found when my tx failed I couldn't spend time with my nieces and nephews and even seeing children out and about had an affect on me.  I am better with it now though but it's not a nice feeling I know.

I'm still in my nightwear actually I've been setting up a scanner that DH bought me for Christmas and I'm just about to get in the shower then I'm off to see my parents while DH goes training and I'll probably walk back from their house, it's about 1.5 miles .. so that'll be my healthy contribution for today.  I'm feeling a little anxious at the moment, I have a touch of that blinking reflux bcak again and I can't take the pills I've got for it until my AF comes ... just in case!!  So I'm hoping some fresh air and gentle excercise will do me some good.

Oh Sally I have a recipe for a really tasty vegetable curry if you want it ... I'm going to make it later.  It's a weight watchers recipe but it's so yummy.

Happy Sunday xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam-- thats great news, I have everything crossed for you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- glad the bleeding has stopped for you now, not long for the operation now then you can put all this horrible stuff behind you, glad Karens grandad is ok ish xx

Andi -- thanks for the vits advice ! will go and have a look tomorrow, think I am keeping boots in business at moment LOL, did you contact me yesterday Andrea ??

Well my weekend has been ok, went to watch the opsreys last night and it was a great atmosphere and we won which was good, had a few glasses of wine there which was also nice  , but to day I have horrendous AF pains and a really sore throat and a bit shivery !!! not amused as I have managed to avoid all the christmas germs so far !! dont look good now though !

So going to cuddle up and have a lemsip I think, then some invitation work this afternoon

Love to all, Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep Andrea it was me    I was scouring the net for invitations for my parents party but have to check it all with the siblings ... don't want to step on anyone's toes  

I know the vits cost a packet don't they.  I try to buy them when they have their 3 for 2 offers.  I dread to think what we spend on vitamins .. I'm not even going there  

Poor you, I hope your symptoms don't come to much.  I've been dreading DH getting a cold because it affects count etc and he's had one for the last week, I do think though that if he wasn't taking the vits it would have been worse. 

Try and get some natural vits down you .. juice, fruit etc  

I bought Marilyn Glenville's book on ebay today.  I'm hoping for some inspiration for my next tx, maybe she'll recommend other things Zita West doesn't.... we'll see.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

How are you, I have been over my mums for sunday lunch, it was yummy, we had a Roast posrk dinner.  My father mentioned to me that they are trying to remove the Donor Anonymity is that correct, apparently it's because the goverment wants the child born from a S Donor to know their biological Father and that they were conceived by Donor, I have read about this on the FF home page too.

Any way how is your reflux I read on the thread that your suffering a little, when is your AF due, whats your next plan with the treatment now have you got to start DR soon.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy,

Good to see you here.

I know there was something in the news lately about the anonymity issue but I'm not sure exactly what it entails.  

Well, I'm CD 25 today I can then start D/R after this AF.  I've got all the drugs and I'll be ready to go after my AF comes.  My reflux is a little better this evening .. thanks.

Thank goodness the bl**dy darts finish tonight!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

I know what you mean about the darts, my hubby is watching it too, it's so boring I think.

Glad you reflux is a bit better.

speak to you later

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening ladies - how are we all?

Well the Harry Potter parody show was hilarious - 2 guys doing short sketches to summise each of the 7 books.  Really entertaining.  Have had a really bad headache on and off this afternoon and this evening.  Has gone now courtesy of nurofen but not sure where it came from - I don't usually get headaches and am wondering if it is something to do with the Prostap (blame everything on the prostap these days LOL ).

Andi - Unfortunately I can't have spicey food - have the most delicate digestion in the world.  Don't suppose you have a delicious recipe for veggie stew?? 

Popsi - sorry you're feeling rough babe.  Take care of yourself.  BTW bleeding (well spotting) has restarted - I give up!  

Crazy & Andi - Well I hope you ladies don't endure death by darts for too much longer.  Wouldn't be my idea of fun!!

Can you believe it is Sunday night again already, why do the weekends always fly by??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

just a quick one to say good luck jam for tomorrow

im having really bad back pain,af not arrived and day 11 of down regg

im in alot of pain


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're suffering sweetie.  Is this pre-AF pains?  If so, hope it gets started soon and puts you out of your misery!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dunno never had this before

its really ouch


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Horrible    have you got a hot water bottle that you can use which might ease it?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

got hot water bottle on now

hoping it will be better tomorrow if not i will phone clinic


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan - not knowing what all these weird things are make them so much more horrible - well that's how I feel anyway.  Just looked up Prostap side effects and headaches are on there which probably explains the skull splitting pain I had earlier on. GRRR - this seems never ending at times!


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> hiya all
> 
> just a quick one to say good luck jam for tomorrow
> 
> ...


Thanks k,

Sorry to hear you have a sore back!you tried heat pads?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jam 

lets us kno how is goes

i still have a really bad back and feel rough, no af still!!!

in work and struggling today


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> jam
> 
> lets us kno how is goes
> 
> ...


The only thing that gets the old witch to put in an appearance directly is to do a test
or to be going on holday and wish her not to come
hope you feel better soon.

Hey do you know what all the talk of orange is on the boards is it luck or something?
and where would i find the complimentary therapies?
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

complimentary therapies hun

and the orange is a good colour for fertility

so what time is transfer?

remember full bladder! now thats the fun part ive only managed it once!!lol


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0
> 
> complimentary therapies hun
> 
> ...


Im hating the thought of full bladder as i need to go every 5mins anyway!
will rethink my wardrobe for today to include orange i think!
et 2.45!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck

i always go for a wee when i arrive and then sip water as they will probably keep you waiting a little bit


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Lots of luck Jam -  keeping my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,


just to give you all an update:


Had by et at about 3 today.
7 fetilized normally the two that were put back graded 9/10 and 4 were graded over 7 and were good enough to be frozen!!!! 
so pessaries twice a day till outcome.
Ive to hand a sample in on 28th jan but they have given me a test away to do on 26th jan-12days away!

wish me luck!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done

12days wow

are you at ivf wales?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> well done
> 
> 12days wow
> 
> are you at ivf wales?


Kara,

No glasgow royal

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah i did wonder lol

wow what fab grades hun, fingers crossed for you and good luck

did they give you any do and don'ts for the next 2 weeks?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds brilliant although I am certainly not an expert.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks folks,

not really,no heavy lifting or hoovering,avoid stress

xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

oh Jam that is so great, clever you
I have always been told by clinics just to carry on as normal just avoid heavy exercise and sex (as if we would want to do anything to disturb the precious cargo!)
We got another negative on Friday and, of course, gutted AGAIN
Have 4 frosties left but so worried about using them now cos they never get as far as to implant.. going on my bhcg result ie zero
Hi to you all
Nikki


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Nikki

So sorry for you xx  , try to remain positive I know how hard it is xx

Andrea x

Love to everyone else, only a quick post tonight as feeling rotten so off to bed x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

thanks Andrea
I can see that you hae been through the mill too..hope you had a nice sleep 
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nikki,  I'm sorry for your news, hope you're holding out ok    Thinking of you

Kara, hope you're feeling better now.

Hi to everyone else 


Andi xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done Jam ............all sounds extremely positive!  Wishing a speedy and successful 2ww!

Nikki so sorry it hasn't worked out for you both!  WISHING you time to heal and the strength to carry on fighting for your dream!

Pops hope you're feeling better soon!

Love to the rest of you X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry I missed your post earlier Jam ... well done and fingers crossed for your 2ww hunni


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cheers Andi,


You will be wishing my 2wks away too then you can start eh?

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Jam, I'll be wishing your 2 ww away in hope of a sucessful outcome for you sweetie ... there's far too many of us in this situtation and your success will fuel me to have a positive start to mine


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all - very quick post as am wanting to shower and wash my hair before CSI at 9.

Nicky - so sorry to hear it wasn't good news    Sending you lots of love.

Kara - how's the back pain today?

Andi - are you feeling positive now you have your start date?

Popsi - sorry to hear you're under the weather chick.  Hope you feel more human soon. 

Love to you all.

Sally


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea


How are babes, sorry I didn't reply to your last text message today, I was at work and my battery on my phone was low.  Hope your feeling ok now that your AF has arrived, so can you start your Down regging today or have you got to wait, sorry I can't remember what you said about it.  I am fine we have family comming to stay with us on the weekend, as it's my mother in Laws 60th Birthday, we are going out for a meal Sat so I am looking forward to it.

Speak later

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazy,

I don't start DR til 20 days time.

Hope you have a good weekend with your family.  Are you coming along to the meet up at the end of Jan?

Sally, I'm feeling unsettled as I don't know if the building work at the hosp will get in the way of my tx and that's bothering me .. not a great start is it    Hope you're feeling ok today?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

Have you rang the hospital to find out if the building work is going to interrupt with your treatment hun, if not maybe you should ring to put your mind at rest.  Where are you all meeting up and when.

I'm just having a herbal Camomile and honey tea to calm me before I go to bed.

Take care

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah but how long is a piece of string.

Check out the 'fancy a meet up thread'


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi  

Well still feeling rotten tonight, full blown cold now, so just had some beechams 3 in 1 ! and think I will have an early night again, at least the cold has come out now so hopefully will go quickly ARGH !! i hate having these things as with my M.E. everything takes longer to get better!!! and dont want DH getting it as it can affect his  .. so good job he is Nights this week so i get the bed to myself LOL!!  .  Nice and relaxed tonight as had my reflexology today 

Andi -- great that AF has shown up, at least you have a plan now and know whats happening, I am sure the building work will be ok, they were doing it when I had ICSI last time

Sal -- Hope your ok, and not in too much pain now, your counter is flying down now !

I see there has been a Feb/March thread set up, I dont know when I will be joining in ttx yet, as follow up in feb, but we not going to rush into it going to arrange it when we are ready, enjoying the break at moment, first time in almost 3 years !! 

Kara -- how are you doing on DR ?

Love to everyone else, and   to Nikki

Andrea xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea ... will you be coming along to the meet up?

 to you and cuddle up to your pillow sweetie


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

Cant see me making this one as DH working, so difficult with car sometimes then, but hopefully will make one in the future if you have more, (I a little shy as well LOL !)

Night

And xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't be daft now Andrea


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Andrea i'm sorry you are feeling rough still!  A cold is bad enough but ontop of your condition too!  You look after yourself!  Try not to worry too much about dh's tadpoles............my dh is the 'sickest' person i've ever met (in every sense of the word!) and he's not had too much trouble with his swimmers.

Andi you can't be worrying about the building work!  You and your tx are paramount!  So unless the clinic are concerned....try not to worry and look after yourself!

Sally recovered fromyour hectic weekend?

Crazy aren't the sensible one........i've just been watching liverpool 'slaughtering' Luton! YAH!!!
Love to the rest of you!

If we are meeting at end of month, any cardiff girls we can organise lifts if you wish?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

popsi said:


> Andrea
> 
> Cant see me making this one as DH working, so difficult with car sometimes then, but hopefully will make one in the future if you have more, (I a little shy as well LOL !)
> 
> ...


Andrea are in the cardiff area? If so and want to come I could drive you?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Scouse

I am in the Neath Valley, so nowhere near cardiff I am afraid, I will see what I can do girls 

Well still rough this morning !! bloody colds !! do my head in LOL ! oh well off to work now, talk to you all later girlies xx thank you all for your kind thoughts

And xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my af arrived last night thank god

so now the count down til baseline


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG look at you chatterboxes!!!  Just snuck on at work and no time to properly reply as I have to leave the office in less than an hour for reflexology.  I'm doing OK but have started bleeding again - not a huge amount but still! GRRR  I am up at the hospital tomorrow morning anyway so I think I will have to ask them why this is happening.  (I stop for a day or so then start again then stop - it's driving me potty).

Catch up with you all later (assuming I am not so chilled that I am unable to type!).

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well girls

i might go for blasto transfer will decide on day 3

having one of those downs days today


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

What does that involve chick?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a blastocyst is a day 5 embryo so they grow it on in the lab


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Is there a difference in success rates? Cost?  Sorry, I'm still so ignorant about all this.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cost i do not know as clinic don't do this routinly atm

the success rate is greater yet you risk losing all embryos


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh right...so it's a bit of a balancing act then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah

lots of embryos arrest and die at morula stage and this is day 4, i just so want it to work as ive had anough now lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I did read somewhere kara that if you get to blasts then there's a great chance of it working.  There's the not knowing what is happening to the embryos after they've been transferred after day 3 .. whether they've made it past morula stage


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kara,


Congrats! the old bag finaly showed up!-now you can get on wit things.
I noticed you said you were down keep you chin up we all get that around af!


 xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya jam

how are you coping on the 2ww?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

I want to kill myself!
Im having twinges in my ovarys particularly the right, just slightly and not all that often but there was follies left in there due to it moving about during collection do yothink its that?
Oh and you could hang a duffel coat on my nipples !!

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Jam - Oh sweetie, that sounds rough. When is test day?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pain is normal and is after all the prodding and poking hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jam I had discomfort for a few days after EC and transfer


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Test day for me is 26th (a wk on sat!) ive to do one at home then take in a sample on 28th.
What about the sore bbs? and permenetly errect nipples? any ideas?

xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Hope your feeling ok, sorry I haven't been on here much lately, I have just pushed things to the back of my mind over christmas trying to put a brave face on for hubby and all the family after our failed IVF/ICSI treatment on Nov 25th 2007 and I think it had started to play on my mind, I am so confused right now, hubby and I said if we have another attempt of treatment it would be the last but it would have to be egg share as we cannot afford to pay private for IVF/ICSI especially when really its just luck as to whether it works or not and with egg share it is cheaper and I have thought well at least you would be helping other at the same time, but recently I have been seriously thinking about all this and thought well what if the receipient gets pregnant and they tell their child when they reach 16-18years old I couldn't cope with someone knocking my door saying I was their biological mother, especialy if I hadn't got pregnant.  We have always said if they treatment didn't work we would persue adoption, and we still would, but I don't know what decison to make, it's very difficult.  Marilyn the fertility counseller is comming to see me at my home on the 30th Jan so hopefuly she will help me think clearer and help me make my decison, hubby is 100% behind me whatever I decise but because of the situation and what I would have to do egg share treatment he have said that really he feels its my decision as to what to do.  I know with adoption it's going to be very stressful too if we decide to go ahead but at least I know that I will have a child at the end of it.

Waht shall I do?   

Loce

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Crazy

I know what you mean about egg sharing, it must be a very tough decision to make for you, I wanted to consider it and went into all the pros and cons about it and did not know, but then found out as I only have one ovary I could not do it any !! so decision made really (which was not such a bad thing as I was like you in turmoil)

We are only having one more try then adoption, I know that it is also going to be stressfull, but I work in a court and see so many children being adopted and its such a wonderful sight, and my mums friend had 2 ICSI that failed and adopted a gorgeous little boy and is so happy now that whatever we decide and you decide it will be the right choice.

Hopefully the counsellor will be able to give you some information, all I can say is dont rush into anything make sure your 100% happy with whatever you decide

Lots of love to you

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazy

i decided against egg sharing for the reason you have said

ok to get cost down how about ask you gp to fund the drugs mine have funded 2 lots of drugs and if not you can get them cheaper than clinic

also get an interest free credit card is that an option?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well im down reg day 18 and all is ok, having head aches and hot flushes but all in all im well


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

How are you feeling hun, sorry for not getting back to you until know been really busy over the weekend as we has family staying with us etc, I appreciate what you said about asking GP to fund for the drugs but it will still cost a few thousand pound for treatment, which we cannot afford, and as for a Interest free C/C definitely not, I don't want any debt, plus if we did to decide to adopt if treatment failed then we would need to borrow more money o do things to the house to get it to the standards for SW etc, so I think I will still see the clinic counsellor on the 30th Jan but I think we will go for the adoption, I won't a child and not necessarily a pregnancy.

take care hun

love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am in debt thanks to ivf and getting further in, lucky for us we have loads of equity in our house but we still need to pay it.

i hope the counsellor can help you decide on your furture.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi All,


Hope you are well at the different stages that you are at.

I had a little spotting 2day the slightest wee bit and only when i wiped and at that only twice 2day.
im a bit nervous about it,dont have any cramp or anything just sore bbs.

wish it was saturday!!
xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Jam. xxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Jam
they say that you may get implantation bleeding and this may be the time for that so dont lose hope
Nikki
ps you would think that the drugs would hold off any bleeding from your time of the month?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jam when is test day?

omg my baseline is tomorrow thats mad lol

have acupuncture now so will chat later

crazy, you don't have to decide right now, my tip is do what you feel in your heart and whatever happens don't do something you will regret in years to come...hope that made sense.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jam, how are things today?  It could be implantation


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all good i start stimm on monday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good news Kara ... I thougth stimm started on a Tues for EC on a Monday?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not for me lol

i have always started on a monday.

usually trigger is then on the sat, last stimms jab with be sat too

just checked my sheet and yep all is right lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good news chick     So what happens next - stim injections?  Do they make you crazy too?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

maybe I'm all wrong .. . I remember starting my stimms on a Tues and trigger on a Sat .... uuugghhh!!!


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,


Im not bad thanks for asking.
had the slightest spot of pinkish blood on days 11 and 12 only twice each day when i wiped. could still be implantation as its between days 6&12.
today i ordered my fav chicken satay and it made me gag!!
i test on sat-2 more sleeps!!!

wish me luck!

andi:sorry things are not going according to plan but keep with it,it will be worth it eventually 

Kara:what happened at baseline?

cookie:how are you love?

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Jam, hoping the signs are good news.  Fingers crossed   will stay away.

I'm doing Ok thanks - starting to feel the nerves over the op but at the moment the most important thing is to keep my bleeding at bay which (fingers crossed) the tranexamic acid is managing to do.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- glad the bleeding has eased for you now, not long before the evil things are removed !!  

Jam -- I have everything crossed for you hun x

Going to have a glass of wine now, as been to work till 5.00pm then working on wedding stationery at home until now !! so need to unwind, DH is afternoons so will be in in 20 mins or so 

Love to you all, And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Enjoy your vino sweetie. xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

cookie,

i have my fingers crossed for you-when is the op?

good luck my dear

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jam

my baseline was all good and i start stimms on monday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, how is your Dad now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my dad is good and is still off the **** which is brill

i have a wicked head ache today really really bad, just wana get to stimms now and then hopefully blasto


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara,

was it you i was telling about the little bean bags you microwave? fantastic for headaches you get them from the chemist.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it was and i will try and get one and try it

im hoping stimms will make me feel better, i just wana get on with it now


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

im not surprised. this will be the one!
was telling someone else about the bags too they got one and its helped loads! i get migraines and have had to come off medication for it so needed something

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how many days have you got now til test day?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Jam .. you test tomorrow now dont you ! wow     

Kara -- I had terrible headaches DR but went as soon as stimms started thank goodness !

Just a quickie from me now, be back later 

And xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kara,

As andi said it 2mo!!!!

xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam -- Kara and I must have posted together !! just shows your in our thoughts sweetie x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks mrs!

hope you are well x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck hunni

so what time are you testing?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> good luck hunni
> 
> so what time are you testing?


well they have said the 1st pee of the day which will be b4 the pessary so abot 7am!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg hunni

good luck i so hope this is it for you

i will watch for your post


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam .. thats like only 12 hours away !!! wow

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hope it's good news Jam - will be very impressed if you manage to sleep through until 7am - I reckon I'd be up by 5!!!  LOL


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

oh god i feel sick!
tried to go to bed and sleep through from 7 till 7 however got 50mins now im pacing the floors im so anxious im letting negitive thoughts come into my head like think of all the bfp's on the site maybe the good luck has run out!

which is ridiculous im just panicing! how did i last this long! i need valium!!!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know all to well what you are feeling right now

hunni if the negative thoughts do creep in don't worry it won;t change the result

what test have you got?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Dont know what type the hospital gave it to me. in the instructions it says speacially for following ivf treatment. 
its horrible when you think you just aint that luck isnt it?
you know when we were kids and everyone ased what you wanted to be when you grew up some said doctors/vets/lawyers/police this idiot said someones mum-i didnt know the later would be this hard 

xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam ... not long for the test now, I dont know what it feels like as I never got to ET as only had one egg and did not fertilise ! but I can only imagine, so try to keep your spirits up, we deserve some BFP in here and your gonna be the start xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni

have you got a gut feeling?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Popsi,


Thank you so much! my heart is pounding! im not good with surprises at the best of times you should see me at xmas,this feels similar but i dont know if i will get anything-you know what i mean.

Do they know why it didnt fertilize? would you consider a donor this time?

Kara:all the signs have been good i just dont think im that lucky! ive never seen two lines ever and ive done hundreds of tests doesnt come as a surprise anymore. just worried 

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

only a few hours hunni

make sure you really shattered before bed

i get to scared to test after the 3et


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Am trying this is the only thing that takes my mind off it funny eh? a fertility site!
ive been up real early every morning this week and am shattered but now when it comes to it i cant fall over! will try again shortly!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i so hope you get good news

where is you dh?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

in bed, trying to give me a litlle space.
and im probably doing his nut in a little, hes taken 2mo off footie hes footie daft! said he would rather be with me all day in either case. i really am lucky.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

why don't you go to bed cuddled up and try and drop off either way tomorrow will be emotional and i think you need some rest

how does that sound?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

kara76 said:


> why don't you go to bed cuddled up and try and drop off either way tomorrow will be emotional and i think you need some rest
> 
> how does that sound?


Your right my dear!

im off- thanks for the chat i needed it!

nyt nyt xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night night and good luck

i shall watch for your post


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,



Well kara heres the post and quicker than you thought:


Well i hung off as long as i could -1.05am this morning i done the test the hospital provided there was a faint blue line but we were unhappy with that
so we drove around every asda and tesco that said 24hr and just our luck they were all bloddy closed!!

Finally we found one in springburn and bought the digital clear blue that says pregnant or not pregnant and guess what...   
we are still gobsmacked as we didnt think it would happen but it has.

I ve to hand in a sample on mon regardless but they told me the result i get today will be accurate as 15days after fertilization.

Miricles do happen.......


Spk to you soon 

xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S   *​
   ​
   ​
Jam, you must be over the moon ...  well done sweetie. Wishing you the very best for the coming months.

Thanks for giving the rest of us some hope and positivity.

Andi xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!!      Well done babe, that's brilliant news.  Enjoy the moment.    Bet you take another 5 tests today, just to be sure LOL  (I know I would).

Now send some of your positive vibes over to all of us so we can follow your example!


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

spooks said:


> I know I don't know you but CONGRATULATIONS! the first of many today I'm sure.


Spooks,

Thak you so much it means a lot.

xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



   lets hope its good news from here on out!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats great 

well done


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kara - you next babe!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope so feeling a little negative today, 

wish i could fast forward and see whether we can go for blast ( no steriods with blasts though!!!)


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I would be a hyprocrite to tell you to be positive as I am thinking of opening my own branch of NEGATIVITY R US but I will be keeping everything crossed for you that it is good news.  I also wish I could just sleep out the next few days and wake up when it is time to get things sorted.

Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Just gatecrashing to say


Congratulations Jam82 on your  fabulous news

May it be the first of many for this board 

Emxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara & Sally


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam 


AWSOME NEWS !!!! CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH !!!

Hope this will be the start to 2008 we all need xxxxxx

                             

Andrea xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Jam
dont know how to do the bananas and fancy stuff but the sentiments are the same
with love
Nikki
good luck to all you others too


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nikkis,


Thank you soooo much we are extatic!

Just incase you need it when you write a message just above it is the smily faces ect you just click on them and the bit beside them says more click on that and you will see the banannas and stuff.


jxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you still on cloud nine chick?


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

cookie,


Totally! its still to sink in i think a part of me never thought it would happen.

xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Enjoy it and make sure you look after yourself and your tiny bean!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

JAM, I'm so sorry for your news


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh hun, I am so so sorry


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam

I am so sorry xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so sorry hunni


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

jam
oh dear thats such bad news..I am so sorry for you
Nikki xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when its my first follie scan tomorrow and im excited, not nervous at all, been there so many times lol

im feeling very postive and enjoying this cycle even though im tired and bloated

i know all to well scan days can bring happiness and also dissappointment that is why im setting my sights a little lower and will be chuffed with 5/6 follies, i usualy have around 9 on first scan

the main thing for me is getting some good ones and being able to go to blast


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that it's good news for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal loads luck for tuesday mate


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks chick, I'll be on line most of tomorrow if you want to chat.  I have a reflexology appointment in the afternoon but otherwise it will just be time wasting for me and trying to remain on the sane side of hysterical. x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- try not to get too stressed, easy for me to say I know I was a nervous wreck before my lap !! but really it is ok, and I would not hesitate having another if I needed one (and would certainly not worry about it so much, and coming from me who is the worlds greatest worrier beleive me thats good !! )

I will be around tomorrow too, as I have a day off work having kitchen flooring fitted, so if you need a chat just give me a shout

Love to everyone else, well back to the painting now

Andrea xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Maybe I'll come round and assist with your DIY LOL.  Actually I don't think you'd be terribly grateful as I am the world's worst when it comes to practical jobs  

Seriously though, thanks for your support....I am sure that I will be sitting there as soon as I wake up wondering what all the fuss was about.  As long as nothing too traumatic happens during the surgery then I will be sat around watching DVDs and enjoying some TLC.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok the good news is

lining is 13mm

right has 10 follies biggest is 8 are around 14mm and 2 smaller ones

left has 8-10 again most are around 14, but this ovary is very very high so we don't know if this will be reached

im well chuffed


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's brilliant news girl....well done!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

KARA

Fantastic news     i think this will be your time xx

what medication are you on ?

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Kara, you're on track


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

going for a smear tomorrow


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Thats goos news with your follies hun, I am so pleased for you, you are very brave going through all this again, I have my follow up tomorrow at 3pm at clinic (IVF Wales) I will inform them that we will be going down the route of adoption as this feels best and right down deep in my heart I feel that this is the right thing to do, I want to make our family complete and we are looking forward to starting the process, the SW is visiting us on the 12th Feb, yes quick I know but when i make up my mind I sort it out quickly.

Hope everyhing goes well for you hun, and just because I am going down the adoption route I am not going anywhere, I will still be here talking to you all okay.

Good Luck hun, you deserve it and so does everyone else on this thread, I have made some brilliant friends.

Take care 

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Crazy - that's brilliant that you can get things moving so quickly.  We will all be following your exciting new journey with interest so you'd better not go anywhere


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sally

Don't worry hun, I am not goping anywhere, and Il always be here to lift you all up when your feeling down okay, promise.

Take care and Good luck!!!!!!


crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Crazy 

thats great news and lovely and postive, if my next IVF does not work we will be joining you on the adoption road, I cant believe it can all happen so fast !!

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck with it all Crazy, hope you'll keep us posted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazy

good for you, get things moving quick i would


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

had my last lot of acu today before the big ec day and still feeling very calm and postive, which is unlike me lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good for you girl, positive mind can work wonders.  Will keep sending   your way x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Kara


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Let us know how you get on

love 
crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara

good luck for tomorrow sweetie, let us know how it goes

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Any news yet hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning lol well afternoon

waiting for phone call to confirm when ec is

right has 8 good ones and left has 3 so all good

lining is 10mm and tripled lined so prefect

come on phone ring lol, off to clean cooker, sad yep i know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ec is monday at 1145 , trigger tomorrow at midnight


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic chick, well done.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good news Kara, have a chilled out weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im working all weekend.....hehe that will keep my busy


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara, reiki^     

Great news ! i am really pleased for you xx       reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^       reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^       reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^       reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^       reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^     reiki^


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

trigger shot done at 12.02

36hours til ec, well 35 hours and 45mins


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Kara, how big is your belly today?  

How accurate are they for keeping the EC times, I've been wondering this?  I was first last time so I didn't know if anyone was delayed.  

My reason for wondering/worrying is that I have to go an hour earlier and if there's a delay I'll probably lose my eggs egain.  Can I ask to go first?

Been awake since early this morning and lots of things spinning in my head, which I won't tell you because I'll get a kick up the butt from you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tell now and then i can kick you lol

we have to be there at 11am for ec at 1145, not sure what its like now as nevr had ec at the new clinic but yeah i would ask to go first hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG, it's all so technical isn't it?  Just as well you're such a pro Kara!  Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wishing you all the luck in the world today Kara


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing from you later girlie - fingers crossed x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

10 eggs girls so im happy

no pain feel totally fine...just got to wait for the call and wow the new clinic is amazing


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Kara ..woo hoo!! 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow hun

I didn't know what the old one was like


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's brilliant news, well done hun


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Really great news Kara I'm so pleased for you. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Bec xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Bec, How's things?


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm good thanks, just wanted to pop in to check how things are going for everyone.

How are you?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah Bec, it's good to see you here.  Hope all is okay?


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Andi

I'm really good I'm 16 weeks and 1 day.  It still doesn't seem real.

How are you feeling? How are your injections going this time?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's great Bec.

My injections are okay thanks.  Side effects, so far, are different to last time.  Not as bad but that's making me think are the drugs working  

Hope you keep us posted of your pregnancy hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

Thats fantastic news well done !! xx

Hi to everyone else, not got much to say today really, AF pain really bad so going to put my feet up and chill, and nerves are setting in big time for tomorrow, hope your ok ok

And xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have 8 embryos whoo hoo


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome sweetie, that sounds brilliant.  What happens now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will now get a call on thursday to say to get my butt there or will be given a time for saturday

good luck with your councselling today hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

Thats brilliant news, have a good feeling that this will be the one for you, you deserve it sweetie

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Goodness me, it really does all speed up now then.  Before you know it you'll be on the 2WW.  Are you going to have any of these embies frozen?

Thanks for the good wishes, I'm feeling quite nervous, perhaps it's just the first time back to the hospital after the op or maybe it's just me desperately hoping they won't say, "sorry no donors, come back in 6 months".


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Kara .. got everything crossed for you sweetie


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

That great news Kara. Good luck for your next stage I'll have everything crossed for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a little news

Your embryos were 4,4,3,3,2,2,2,2 cells respectively.

One of the 2 cell embryos is ‘multinucleated’ 

at the moment it looks like et will be tomorrow but will know for sure at 9am


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

That is great news hun, Well done    good luck for tomorrow I will keep my finger and toes crossed for you hun.

Let me know how you get on won't you.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't really understand the different cell classifications but I'm thinking it must be good news.    Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

et at 1pm

we have

a prefect txt book 8 cell, that is 1/2 hour ahead of time, this one will deffo be transferred

1 x 7 cell
2 x 6 cell
1 x 5 cell
1 x 4 cell
1 x 3 cell

he wants to wait 2 hours as he expects the 7 cell to become 8 and the 6 cells might be 8 too and at the moment he is undecided as to which of those 3 to put back

all looks good..... 

i will be pupo soon


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome - well done little embies, let us know how it goes.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I AM PUPO


2 x prefect, txt book grade 1 8 cells on board with assisted hatching

all went really well,ge said the first 8 cell embryo is the pregnancy embryo but the 7 cell had split to 8 cells right before transfer.

he made me laugh as he said he was disappointed i didn't have a ton of questions for him lol

OMG a man did this transfer(not the normal) thankfully hair was neat and tidy lol

so test day is the 1st march, which is St Davids day, transfer day on st Valentines and test on st davids.....it must be good lol

having acu at 630pm 

lyndon is emailing me later to say how many frosties we have..well they vertifiy them ( different freezing method)

my ovaries are about 7 to 8 cm at the moment!!swollen


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

Thats great news, you take it easy now and be spoilt by DH !  

How is everyone else, sorry was not around much yesterday and today, been really busy with invitations, and lots of other cards (everyone round me seems to be having babies  ) and my bl&%dy M.E. playing up a treat at moment !!

Sal -- how are you now, less sore I hope and getting better everyday 

Andi -- how are things, glad you have a plan B, i have to have a plan about everything.

Crazy -- hope your feeling positive again 

Right off for a nice soak in the bath now and a valentines night on my own (DH is afternoons  ) but had a nice bottle of champers from him so will crack that open tomorrow together

And xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Kara ...... wishing it all goes brilliantly for you.  Hope you get some good frosties too.

Andrea, sorry you're not feeling so great  

My wisdom tooth is playing up at the moment, it must be having a growing spurt.  AF arrived today, eventually  .... CD 31.  My scan is Monday I hope my lining will be thin enough by then.
  
I had acu this morning before work, that was good.

Hope everyone else is doing okay?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Kara - that is fantastic - precious cargo officially on board!  Now we will just be the positivity police   and ensure that you remain upbeat for the next two weeks.  

Andrea - Sorry you've been feeling rough - do you think it's a result of the stress of the past few days or does ME just have a mind of its own?  

Andi - how's things chick?  Not long now til your scan.  Sorry to hear about your tooth ache, that must be really wearing you down  

Everyone else - sending a big   and lots of  .

Karen and I are having a quiet dinner together; I lit some candles and tidied up (AKA hid the junk that's been hanging around LOL)  I attempted to hoover but that was a bit more than I was ready for.

Love to you all.

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- yes it pretty much has a mind of its own !! but I stopped my medication 2 weeks ago, so hopefully its just that coming out of my system (as dont want to go back on it !!) and i dont think the stress and sleepless nights this week have helped either, but its Friday tomorrow   

Your evening sounds lovely   but be careful with the hoover ! its still early days for you !!

Andi -- sorry about your toothache sweetie, I had all mind removed when in was 15 (before they had grown !) and boy am I glad now when I see how much trouble the cause friends

Off for something to eat now

And xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done Kara how perfect it all sounds!  Now you take it easy and enjoy your PUPO status!

Andi toothache has to be one of the worst things ever  You'll be starting all over again before you know it!

Love to you all and hope you are all fighting fit!

I'm spending Valentines on my own (nothing new there then!)  But we are going away for weekend so can't complain!
Happy Valentines to all my FF!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Thanks brilliant news kara, i am so pleased for you hun, you make sure you take it easy now, no going mad cleaning etc.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have 3 on ice girls

so pleased, just chilling at home, bored already lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yay - 3 little snowbabies    It's all good hun!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thats all wonderful news Kara but if you have triplets this time will you need your frosies?
You are going to be a very busy mum!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Whey hey Kara, it's all looking very positive


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Scouse - LOL, good point though  

Kara - how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

There again Kara if you ended up having 2 lots of triplets may be you could share them out...................?? (do I sound desperate or mad?)

Well having seen my stupid, b****y team lose to b****y Barnsley I should be excused for being slightly both!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im so bored already hehe, how crazy is that


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you staying off work for the duration chick?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im off til the 3rd now


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Excellent, make sure you stay chilled, enjoy the early Spring sunshine and do all of the good things you can do. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all im still bored

took rex for a walk today and yesterday and it breaks the day up a little and cooked dinner

gona have reiki tomorrow and see a mate

a friends came to see me today, i met her on here and she is 20 odd weeks pregnant with twins on her 2nd ivf and she looked lovely


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not so very much longer now chick.  I am sure Rex is enjoying you being around each day.    How are you feeling aside from bored?>


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im ok few aches in the ovaries but all in all ok

how about you hun>


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Kara -- bet rex is enjoying you being off with him, I know mine loves it when we at home all day !! they get ruined  , hope your embies are nicely snuggling in, I KNOW they are and this is gonna be your time x , its lovely you seen your friend and she has a wonderful success story, keeps us all  

Lots of love to everyone else
Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah he does loe me being here....i love him so much too


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm doing fine thanks, still waiting for my body to get back to some semblance of normality (which I think it may be starting to do at last).  Have decided this is the time to start preparing for tx.  I'm already taking my supplements and am now going to start serious water drinking - aiming for 2 litres per day.  And some gentle exercise to keep my circulation going.

BTW on the topic of supplements - where do I get Docosahexaenoic acid?

Love to all x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

CookieSal said:


> - where do I get Docosahexaenoic acid?


What is this and what does it do Sally?

Kara, hope you're keeping up the PMA, I know boredom doesn't help. Glad you had some company today and some positive aura around you. It's good you have a dog to get you out and about.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not really sure but it is listed as a supplement that you should take to prepare for tx - it's on the IUI info section.  Perhaps I will google it.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you familiar with the Zita West, Fertility and Conception book, it's quite informative about nutrients, supplements and it has a liver dettox diet in there.  I'll pm you the diet if you like?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I've got her "Guide to getting pregnant" - will have a look and see if it is in there.  If not - yes please.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay just let me know


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes it's in here - Detox Diet - doesn't look like much fun!


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls, its me, the spanish imposter here again
Hope you're all doing ok whatever stage you're at
Nikki


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya Nikki

How's things?  What are you up to?  All Ok with me, go back to work tomorrow which will be scary after 3.5 weeks.  I'm just waiting for my body to be ready to start tx. 

Sally x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ni Nikki,

Good to see you here.  How are things?  When do you go back to Spain?

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi kara

Hope your feeling ok and positive - Not long now hun.

Good Luck

Love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im getting scared now


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Don't be scared love, it will be fine, have you had any symtoms at all?

What day is your test day.

   you will be in my thoughts

take care hun, try and relax

love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nothing really to write home about

ive had all signs before on both little postive and bfn

sat is test day


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Kara,

I haven't been on ff for a long time now but I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for Saturday. I will be thinking of you-fingers crossed,

Ness xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

better update this thread

its was a bfn today, clinic said to test as i had some spotting


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

I have PM'd you - HAve you did another test today- has spotting got any worse.  I'm so sorry hun, I know exactly how you feel after going through this several time before - take time out love - you are a very strong person like myself and many others on this thread - and you will get through this.

PM me anytime love, I am alway here when you need a chat okay

Love

crazybabe


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

sorry been out of touch girls
and Kara Im even more sorry to read of your news..I do hope the blood test says otherwise
Nikki xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo defoo bfn

af was painful and heavy

so back to work today and back to normal life, gona get some extra hours too so we can afford to try again

think it will be a fet


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well done for getting through your first day back at work.  Is FET a bit cheaper than a fresh cycle? xxx


----------

